# Swedish guy in Norway says hi!



## brojd (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've been following this forum for a bit over a year now and I thought it might be about time for me to register by now.
My background and reasons for being here are (as it seems) very different from the majority since I'm a singer and main composer of a touring metal band and spend most of my time on the road.

The name of the band is Sabaton and if anyone is interested in what we do, click --->: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bod4inExxtY
Anyway, I'm glad to finally have registered and hope to be able to contribute in some way.

Cheers and thanks for all the help I've had from this forum so far! =o 
/Joakim


----------



## Resoded (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 25, 2013)

JOAKIM BRODÉN!! Välkommen hit! Sabaton is the shit !! :D

Haha, I love this forum. People like Hans Zimmer and members from huge bands show up here and there. Respect!


PRIMO VICTOOORIA!! _-)


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 25, 2013)

Woah! Läckert, välkommen! :D


----------

